

Start-Up Creation Steady in Recession  - bootload
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703906204575027082774997028.html#

======
bootload
I'm pretty sure the article they refer to is _"Exploring Firm Formation: Why
is the Number of New Firms Constant?"_ (Dane Stangler & Paul Kedrosky, January
13, 2010)~
[http://www.kauffman.org/uploadedFiles/exploring_firm_formati...](http://www.kauffman.org/uploadedFiles/exploring_firm_formation_1-13-10.pdf)
(pdf, 1.9Mb) or via google cache ~
[http://74.125.153.132/search?q=cache:GjapcIHkFO8J:www.kauffm...](http://74.125.153.132/search?q=cache:GjapcIHkFO8J:www.kauffman.org/uploadedFiles/exploring_firm_formation_1-13-10.pdf+site:http://www.kauffman.org+Dane+Stangler+Paul+Kedrosky&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a)

